# Procrastinating...



## Banned (Jan 27, 2008)

I am the world's worst procrastinator.  Right now I should be doing payroll and GST remittances, but I think Psychlinks is far more important :dimples: so here I am.  

I hate doing paperwork.  If I had a real office it would be easier, because I could do it at work.  But my office is in my room, and when I'm in my room, I want to be in my nice warm bed reading a book.

Puppy is dreaming at my feet.  He's jumping and snorting...must be a good dream


----------



## Halo (Jan 27, 2008)

I can understand procrasting, I do it all the time too especially at work and especially if it is stuff that I don't really have an interest in doing.  And yes Psychlinks sometimes is more important and much more fun to be on than what I need to be doing.

Sometimes if I really have things to get done then I set a timelimit for myself and do what I have to do and then allow myself a specific amount of time to check on the forum and see what's going on.  Other times I have to admit that it doesn't really work and I still don't get what I need done and just end up procrasting for the day.


----------



## Banned (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah time limits don't work with me...if I had a "normal" job with bosses expecting stuff, they might.  But - if I'm late submitting my GST, I just pay a fine.  I don't get written up or fired.  Makes it hard.  I actually just bought a laptop and if it ever arrives I'm moving my desk and computer from my bedroom to work so I can actually do my work at work, and hopefully stay caught up and not get behind like this.  I also procrastinate doing GST becaue it means doing bank recs which I HATE doing!!  So right now I'm doing payroll which is very important and was actually due yesterday.  Then I'm going to do the staff schedule, and then maybe some data entry to get me closer to doing GST.  So - I will get *some* stuff done today, but probably not as much as I should.  I keep telling myself it'll be easier to do when I have an office at work.  I sure hope so...these accounting marathons a couple times a year suck!!


----------



## Banned (Jan 27, 2008)

And with our wind chill warning I'm also looking online for cheap holidays to hot destinations


----------



## Halo (Jan 27, 2008)

Well it does not sound like you are procrastinating on everything and you are getting some stuff done so that is good.  So you are procrastinating on the GST submissions well that is only one part of what you are working on and many of us put off the more dedious tasks until the end.

I hope that you can get the other stuff done and then be fresh to start your GST stuff tomorrow 

Added: I think getting your laptop and being able to do the work at work is probably going to help as well...let's hope it arrives soon :crossfingers:


----------



## Halo (Jan 27, 2008)

BG said:


> And with our wind chill warning I'm also looking online for cheap holidays to hot destinations



I hear you on that one....cheap, hot and far away :lol:


----------



## ShyLady (Jan 27, 2008)

:hippy: I really do need to make myself a schedual, because I really do love getting online a lot.


----------



## Banned (Jan 27, 2008)

I LOVE lists...so as long as I make a list and get the pleasure of crossing things off, then I tend to get alot more done.  It also helps me see what I have to do at a quick glance and better prioritize my stuff.  For example, I've already crossed off:

- play with the dogs
- make hot chocolate
- do laundry
- take a nap
- make popcorn
- check for on-line sales
- read the paper

Wow - I guess I've actually done alot today.  Maybe it IS time for a break :funny::funny:


----------



## Halo (Jan 27, 2008)

Wouldn't taking a nap already be considered a break :lol:


----------



## Banned (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh gosh no - that's a "must do".  It's *very* high on the priority list.  In fact, I'm almost due for another one after all this hard work. :lol:


----------



## Halo (Jan 27, 2008)

I guess I don't have "naps" on my things to do list especially after sleeping 11 hours last night....no naps needed :lol:


----------



## Daniel (Jan 27, 2008)

BG said:


> - check for on-line sales



Have you seen Slickdeals.net?  It can be addictive 

My most recent purchase was today to get Microsoft Windows OneCare free after rebate from Amazon.


----------



## Halo (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh no Daniel...you just gave all of us another reason to procrastinate on the computer :lol:  I am going to check it out right now...


----------



## Banned (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh no, Daniel.  Bad, bad idea!  But, I can't make that judgment without going to check it out first, so I'll do that.  THEN I'll do my staff schedule.  Really, I will!  For the record, payroll is submitted!  My staff can eat this month!


----------



## Halo (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey at least you can mark payroll off your list...awesome :yahoo:


----------



## Banned (Jan 27, 2008)

Yup.  Now I need to eat popcorn, drink hot chocolate, and look through the latest Avon catalogue.  After that I'll pay some bills.


----------



## Halo (Jan 27, 2008)

Well of course you need nutrition and to keep yourself hydrated so that you can continue paying those bills :lol:


----------



## Banned (Jan 27, 2008)

Absolutely.  So glad someone gets it!  I did find a pair of slippers I like in the Avon catalogue.  Yahoo!  And I just found some dried up beef lung on my desk.  :yuck:


----------



## Halo (Jan 27, 2008)

I totally get it :lol:  Glad that you found those slippers...keeping your feet warm is essential  But get rid of the dried up beef lung :yuk:


----------



## lallieth (Jan 28, 2008)

Procrastination is something I do when Iam thinking about doing other things...LOL that made sense to me..scary isn't it?


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm procrastinating doing the laundry and cleaning the kitchen. Ick.


----------



## Banned (Jan 29, 2008)

Those are definitely worth procrastinating on!


----------



## Halo (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey BG....did you get your GST paperwork done yet??


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jan 29, 2008)

I've decided I need a maid. Maybe a male maid. LOL.


----------



## Banned (Jan 29, 2008)

Halo said:


> Hey BG....did you get your GST paperwork done yet??



Of course not.  Then I'd have nothing left to procrastinate about tomorrow.  I'll do it this weekend...maybe...my lap top arrived today so I just have to get my new office at work set up.  I had five burst pipes today with the cold, and no heat in the building, so I don't know how eager I am to have an office in a swamp.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jan 29, 2008)

BG said:


> Of course not.  Then I'd have nothing left to procrastinate about tomorrow.  I'll do it this weekend...maybe...my lap top arrived today so I just have to get my new office at work set up.  I had five burst pipes today with the cold, and no heat in the building, so I don't know how eager I am to have an office in a swamp.



Oh no!! That's awful.


----------



## Halo (Jan 29, 2008)

Great to hear about your laptop arriving :yahoo: but sorry to hear about the burst pipes...that sucks!!!!

Good luck with the gst papers this weekend


----------



## sunset (Feb 1, 2008)

I am a big time procrastinator too, and I so want to change that...


----------



## rosedragon (Feb 11, 2008)

Sometime, well maybe often, I do procrastinating.. being lazy.... i need to get whipped  .


----------



## Meg (Feb 11, 2008)

I am quite prone to a bit of procrastination myself.  I find, though, that the less I have to do the more I procrastinate.  If I have lots to get done I just take a deep breath and dive in, but if I have no pressure I just waste time.  I keep asking my research supervisor to set me deadlines, but if I don't reach them he just says, "Oh well, never mind, we'll just push it back a bit, shall we?" so I stopped asking.


----------



## Halo (Feb 11, 2008)

Meglet said:


> I find, though, that the less I have to do the more I procrastinate.  If I have lots to get done I just take a deep breath and dive in, but if I have no pressure I just waste time.



I am actually finding that this may be happening a lot with my work lately..ironic that you would mention it :lol:


----------

